# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Разгребая подвал,небольшая распродажа

## [email protected]

Постепенно внедряясь в залежи подвала :smileflag: ,
решил устроить маленькую распродажу

Холодильник автомобильный (Родом из СССР)-100гр

----------


## [email protected]

-Электродвигатель Хз.от чего-50гр

----------


## [email protected]

-Электродвигатель от стиралки "Рига" -50гр

----------


## [email protected]

-Приспособа для рассухаривания клапанов авто.(Жигулевская) -50гр

----------


## [email protected]

По мере разгребания залежей буду добавлять находки :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

Нашлось стекло лобовое автомобильное "триплекс" Предположительно от "Запорожца"
Размеры 137см/52см. -100гр

----------


## Дрониус

Какие размеры холодильника ? Бронь до выяснения.

----------


## [email protected]

> Какие размеры холодильника ? Бронь до выяснения.


 Тэкс..Размеры.Внешние. Шир/Дл-32см/23см.Выс-39см
                     Внутрен.  Шир/Дл-23см/16см.Выс. до среза крышки 23см..

Как то так..

----------


## Дрониус

Ясно. Бронь снимаю.

----------


## Pavel_Bond

Холодильник рабочий?

----------


## [email protected]

> Холодильник рабочий?


 В том году ещё работал.В этом не включал.

----------


## Dinaria

> Тэкс..Размеры.Внешние. Шир/Дл-32см/23см.Выс-39см
>                      Внутрен.  Шир/Дл-23см/16см.Выс. до среза крышки 23см..
> 
> Как то так..


 На сколько этот холодильник опускает температуру относительно окружающей среды и за счет чего идет охлаждение??

----------


## [email protected]

> На сколько этот холодильник опускает температуру относительно окружающей среды и за счет чего идет охлаждение??


  Вот такая формулировка из Гугла про такие холодильники....

"Принцип действия самых популярных разновидностей автомобильных холодильников - термоэлектрических - основан на эффекте Пельтье: когда ток протекает через спай некоторых металлов, температура в зоне спая уменьшается. По сути, эти приборы, как и контейнеры, лишь сохраняют продукты холодными (правда, дольше, поскольку подпитываются энергией)"

Я когда пользовался данным прибором,клал ещё во внутрь термоаккумуляторы с замороженной водой. С утра и до вечера при температуре 30-35 жары,вода в нем была ещё приятно прохладной..

Но он не замораживает продукты!!!!! внутри по сравнению с наружей,летом,(запустив внутрь руку)прохладно...Я не заморачивался с проверкой термометром!!!

----------


## Dinaria

> Я не заморачивался с проверкой термометром!!!


 Спасибо. Про заморозку речь и не идет,обычно на таких изделиях указано--например--на 16 градусов или на 20 градусов ниже окружающей среды,но не ниже на пример 10градусов--именно эти характеристики и интересуют.

----------


## [email protected]

> Спасибо. Про заморозку речь и не идет,обычно на таких изделиях указано--например--на 16 градусов или на 20 градусов ниже окружающей среды,но не ниже на пример 10градусов--именно эти характеристики и интересуют.


 Честно причестно,не имею понятия совершенно..А на нем ничего не пишется,до скольки он там понижает.

----------


## Андрей1990))

Дайте все таки номер в лс пожалуйста.

----------


## [email protected]

апнем

----------


## MeNeNgEr

как холодильник ? где живет посмотреть ? купить.

----------


## [email protected]

ку

----------


## йшл

электродвигатель от стиралки рига-
вы его включали он в рабочем состоянии? 
если раб.,то куплю

----------


## Перевозчик-Асс!

> электродвигатель от стиралки рига-
> вы его включали он в рабочем состоянии? 
> если раб.,то куплю


 Да хлам видимо это всё,чистой воды хлам(по спекулятивной цене),с чего бы оно в подвале парилось?

----------

